# Deep Blue Tyranid log



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Decided to share my Tyranid painting adventure with You. The scheme is pretty simple, blue carapace and black body. I am going for the above average tabletop quality. In studio-scale I think it's gonna be about 3.5 level out of 10.

Firstly, here's my Hive Tyrant: I went for the look of the Harvester frrm Mass Effect with his "face". Idea could be improved upon with the next one. 
Primed with chaos black, airbrushed with vallejo blue and then a bit of lothern blue then washed with drakenhof nightshade. Eyes and "lenses" are warpstone glow, tongue is a coat of wazdakka red. The bodyparts were highlighted with dawnstone on the edges. Metal is just simple leadbelcher washed with nuln oil.





magnetised all parts possible, wings have got one additional pin to hold in place


WIP Tervigon, just after airbrushing, the belly is basecoated with kislev flesh, I plan to have it all gooey and slimy like Aliens saliva:


Carnifex, also just after airbrushing the main body. Weapons and head magnetised:




Termagants prepped for priming:


---------------
*[Two days later]:*

Not a whole lot done in these two days, but here's my progress:

Washed this beasts carapace and termagant sacs:


Finished painting the main body of my first carnifex:



And painted a test-termagant:


Also primed most of my other termagants and the mawloc. Got mawlocs base almost done too. Tomorrow I will perhaps get a few more termagants finished. Days aren't so hot anymore which means my brain operates better 
To do list, as of this moment:
Paint: tervigon, 2 fexes, 19 more termagants, zoanthrope, venomthrope, mawloc, 10 genestealers
Assemble+magnetise: 2nd tervigon, third carnifex, next hive tyrant

The Hive is ever growing!


Also, if You want to see other models painted by me, go here:Fukushim Paints

Cheers!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not a big fan of the black bodies myself it looks a little flat, but the blue is beautiful and really well done, excellent in my opinion


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Not a big fan of the black bodies myself it looks a little flat, but the blue is beautiful and really well done, excellent in my opinion


i have to agree with this...the blue is nice..but i fell the black lets it down


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

the blue on black is nice in my opinion, buddy of mine runs nids that are blue black and green


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

True, the black could be improved upon, but I like it as it is. Gives the bugs a scary feel, imagine something almost invisible charging at You in the dark at about 60km per hour, ground trembling as 3-or-more-ton monstrocities advance. A guardsmen would die of a heart attack before it even got to him. 
That's what I imagine my Hive Fleet does. Block the sunlight with their hive ships, spore clouds and fmc's and then advance with impetuous and brute force. Occasionaly stepping into genetic code useful in their evolution. As we play more and more 7th edition, I need to finally make new objective markers for them. Something to think about.

Got carried away a bit, haha. Anyways, here's my progress with the project:

Painted a unit of fleshborer Termagants. I swapped some bodies with hormagaunts, so that they don't look all the same and played with their tails, bending them left and right.




Next up, we've got an assembled Tervigon, gave it the "tyrannofex" head and bended his/her/its tail after putting it in boiled water as this one needs a little convincing to move unlike gaunts. This fleets nemesis would be Dark Angels, as most of their army is fearless, so my Nids have hard time forcing morale checks on them. They have particular hatred towards flesh in "mechanical" bodies, therefore always tear Marines apart long before assimilating biomass. AS an example for my opponent, You'll notice a masacrated marines body on the base.





Here's the base for my Mawloc.:


I can spoil that he also will display some show of force against the Dark Angels. Assume he's now in reserve and will soon appear on this shattered road. [They do have enough manners to knock below the ground before getting up, as some of You may know from experience :laugh:]

Here we've got next model I assembled, another Carnifex, also magnetised:



He's a bit shy fellow, forming up a battering ram stance.

Here are all of The Beatles I currently have, these ones also know how to play rock. Perhaps naming them after the band members is a good idea, as there will be a fourth one too:


And lastly, the Zoanthrope, biggest brain of the operation. I will probably prime her very soon.:



Also, I made a dozen of high grass tufts using large brush hair and hot glue:




So there You have it. Small step for a bug, not so giant leap for the fleet. :victory:


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

In today's update, nothing too crazy. I painted a few monstrous creature bases and primed the Tervigon and third Carnifex, but You have seen them already, so seeing them in black wouldn't be that interesting 

Here are the bases:


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Zoanthrope is finally done:


Those "things" on her carapace are my attempt at freehanding eyes. I might redo that making them larger and more visible I think.

I also began painting Genestealers, here's one 80% done:


Made objective markers for maelstrom of war missions:


Mawloc got a trophy Dark Angel on his tail spike:


I used guitar strings and some PVA glue. He's totally spiked and using his frag grenade as his last resort againt the creature:


Something winged and scary is coming too:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Really nice stuff, the bases look excellent and the nids are very formiddable.


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing much new this time. Painted the Swarmlord parts so that he'd look killer in a game. Unfortunately he failed miserably by not strucking a single blow with his bone sabres, got his guts shot to pieces by Dark Angel lascannon and plasma fire. He will be reborn naturally and show those DA!

Here he is:


On sunday I will perhaps show some in-battle pics. Thanks for support, the fleet ever grows!


----------

